# Furnace / Frozen Pipes



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Help! I'm currently living in my 23 ft '05 Outback during the week and noticed that the furnace does fine for about 10 minutes and then it starts to make a sound like it's trying to relight itself without any clicking noise. (Similar to the sound your gas grill makes on a windy day when the wind whips out the flame and it goes off and then relights itself with a swoosh type noise) This may happen after 10 minutes of normal furnace operation, or after a few minutes. Sometimes the relight is louder than other times. It appears to happen regardless of the wind speed outside the camper or freezing temps. I checked the tubes for air going in and out of the system and everything looks normal with no soot or webs of any sort. The screens were put on at the time of purchase. Amazingly enough, it generates the heat without missing a beat, but one can't help but wonder if this may be a much bigger problem. By the way, I only use it in the morning just to knock off some of the chill with these 10 degree temps in Oklahoma. The gas bottle was filled by the dealer at the time of purchase, and the oven and stove top have all been used ensuring that no air is in the line. By the way, I bake a mean batch cookies. Ha! Ha! (Don't tell my wife)

Called the dealer and of course they want you to drop it off. As a working stiff living on board, it's easier said then done when you don't always have your tow rig with you. I even had a mobil repair person stop by, but he didn't have the knowledge and left without any conclusion or charging me anything.

As a side note, the trailer temp has not gotton below 55 degrees inside the unit and the outside pipes going to the water line are heat wrapped, but everything is locked in ice until we get back above freezing. I don't understand how to keep it from freezing up on the outside lines and can only hope and pray I have not busted my water lines and hot water heater~certainly any advise in this are is appreciated. My next move is to winterize it, and walk to the showers at the RV Park.....Trying to stay thawed out is seemily turning in to more of a pain then I expected.

Frozen and lost in Oklahoma....

Thoughts?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would remove the screens and see how it works.

As for the hot water heater and outside shower you may already be in deep trouble but the rest should be okay.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I agree with CamperAndy. I'd remove the screens. Any (ANY!) decrease in the gas pressure to the furnace and it will start doing what you describe. I've had mine do that when I had a quarter of a bottle of gas left - plenty for the stove, oven, refrig - but the furnace did what you described. I switched to the full bolttle and all was well.

Also, if your going to be staying in those conditions, you should seriously consider winterizing. I winter camp with mine and have had no problems so far, but what you're going through is too harsh. Get a porta potty and use that. Drink bottled water and get a large, opaque container of some sort (opaque so you don't see it) for waste gray water - tooth paste spit and such.







You'll have all the amenities of the Outback except for the running water. But, better safe than sorry.

When my furnace starts acting up because the gas is down to a quarter full in a bottle, I run from the low bottle during the times we are active in the trailer and switch to the full bottle just before bed. Of course, I'm only out there for a weekend or an extended weekend. Perhaps a couple of 20 pound bottles as spares might help. Switch to one of them at night. It's a pain, but the full pressue will most likely stop the furnace from acting like it has.

Try the screens first.

Scott


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Low propane pressure could cause the problem, if you are staying a a campsite for the forseeable future talk to the manger and get a 100Lb tank delivered. This will provide you with plenty of propane and keep the smaller tanks for emergency when the 100lb tank is near empty.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I can't help with the propane much but here is my 2 cents on the water lines.

First off, don't leave your hose hooked up and don't leave your sewer hose hooked up. Instead filled your water tank about 1/2 way. Drain your tanks as needed, keep chemicals in your waste tank to help with breaking down the solids. You can add some RV anti-freeze if you want. Open cabinets when you can to let the warm air in. If you use any ceramic heaters make sure you also run the propane heater since it keeps your water lines and other stuff warmer underneath. That doesn't mean they won't freeze up but it will help.

If you can trap around the underside of your trailer, use cardboard or anything to try to keep the airflow from under your camper.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks for everyones response to the issue. I had not thought of the idea to have a 100 pound bottle of propane delivered and that may be the way to go in order to get the necessary pressure. I still can't believe that I did not winterize the unit. I'll call it a sr moment since I already put 6 gal of RV antifreeze in my fresh water tank in anticipation of the cold and all I had to do was turn on the pump.







Just goes to show how one can be asleep at the wheel and how quickly we forget about the impact of 10 degree temps on the unit.

I'll try and update the post next week with the results.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

bradhelton said:


> Thanks for everyones response to the issue. I had not thought of the idea to have a 100 pound bottle of propane delivered and that may be the way to go in order to get the necessary pressure. I still can't believe that I did not winterize the unit. I'll call it a sr moment since I already put 6 gal of RV antifreeze in my fresh water tank in anticipation of the cold and all I had to do was turn on the pump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bradhelton, we'll call the 6 gal of antifreeze in the fresh tank a sr moment as well







Search around here for info on winterizing you TT with under 3 gal of antifreeze and not having the problem with taste come spring. Short version, bypass water heater, disconnect inlet side of water pump, get longer hose from water pump to antifreeze bottle, turn on pump and turn on furthest faucet, repeat until back to pump









Bill.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes, I survived the frigid 10 degree temps in Oklahoma without any damage to the unit. Looks like the Outback is stronger than one might think. No problems were detected in the unit due to the freezing temps. Of course we were in single digits for only a couple of days. I certainly wouldn't wish a long term cold spell on anyone not prepared. I've since winterized the unit and find myself not worrying about the cold at all. Yes, I'm close to the showers and restroom and this helps alot.

As far as winterizing through the water pump, I've always wanted to do it, but I haven't had time to remove the couch in order to access the pump. I don't know how they did it, but on the 23 footer, you barely see the pump under the couch. (I suspect an access point exist, I've just not located to date) The bypass kit was pre installed at the factory,(good news) and I like dumping a bit of antifreeze in the hot water tank since you can never seem to drain it to the bottom and then switch the bypass around the hot water tank.

Thanks again for everyone's tips......... sunny (Spring can't be far!)


----------

